# Octopus harvesting regs in Alabama



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Hey guys does anybody know regulations on octopus in Alabama? I haven't been able to find anything but thinking about taking one to eat next time I see one but want to make sure it's not illegal.

Also what's the regs for spiny and shovelnose lobster in Alabama? I've found regs for the east coast and for Florida but nothing in Alabama.

TIA


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

bump


----------



## El Kabong (May 9, 2012)

Damn man, octopuses are too damn entertaining to eat, and sauteed scallops taste better anyway


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

El Kabong said:


> Damn man, *octopuses are too damn entertaining to eat*, and sauteed scallops taste better anyway


Man I had one get in the boat once and the damn thing was running around like a chicken with his head cut off. Scared the sheit of of me and my mom, we were ready to jump out of boat.

Did anyone see the off the hook episode where they were free diving for octopus's and biting the brain to humanly kill them, was interesting to say the least.

Damn things just give me the creeps, I blame 20,000 leagues under the sea @ disney in the early 80s.


----------



## KOfishing (Jun 1, 2013)

The show is called Hook, Line and dinner. They caught these octopus in Hawaii. Looked pretty tasty.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Florida has no regs on them I doubt Alabama does either. Go for it they are good over in the Med. where they eat them all the time I remember seeing the Italians beating them on a big rock to tenderise them. They are good like squid if prepared correctly.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I love em Hawaiian poke' style.


----------



## Slayerofthebass (Jul 13, 2016)

Did anyone ever figure this out? I'd like to know too. Thanks


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

The ones that I had in Hawaii at a good Chinese restaurant were kind of rubbery. Never acquired the taste but I do agree about them being entertaining. A marine lab where I worked had one that would grab my finger when I fed him. Never got bit, but he certainly recognized me when I came into the room. Great eyesight! I would say that Sealark certainly would be in the know for harvesting seafood, and I have not seen anything about catching them.


----------

